# Bear claws



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

When you say the last bone do you mean maybe the cartlidge at the top. kind of yellowish and hard. I tokk sand paper and sanded it smmoth drilled a hole and put it on my key chain. Comes in handy to clean the dirt out of my nails and or picking out the dip in my teeth when i need to. Also, just for the record i did clean the claw out pretty good also. there is a groove inside the nail esy to clean. (this was one of the rear claws to my BB shot in NB)


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

I should post a picture. It is just the last "knuckle bone" thats still attached to the claw. Neat idea bout the key chain!


----------



## pirogue53 (Mar 8, 2003)

I thought this post might be about Griz in "Jeremiah Johnson"


----------



## TradHarvester (May 16, 2010)

I sand the claw smooth until i get down to 1000 grit and then i put a coat of wax and buff it. I also clean out the groove on the under side of the claw with a small round dremel bit.


----------

